# HELP!!! IBS Speeding Ticket Nightmare!!



## Guest (Aug 28, 1998)

Hey everyone, well it finally happened today...that thing I've been dreading for years. That thing many of you have thought about and has struck fear in your hearts and your sphincters...a run in with THE LAW!!So, I drop my son off at school and my stomach has felt bad all morning. I have a Doctor's appointment I have to get to and I'm running perfectly on time...when it hits!!! That feeling, you know the one "OH ######, not now...not now...I don't have time for diarrhea"!! It's true though, I had to go bad and I was still close enough to my home to make it there, go to the bathroom, dry swallow a lomotil and haul butt to the Docs appt. I was driving a bit quickly as some of you may do when the thought of soiling yourself in your car begins to be a reality when I looked in my rear window and saw the flashing red and blue lights. My brain froze. I'm just thinking No this is not happening, I have to go to the bathroom and he's going to write me a ticket and...and it's gonna be one hell of a stinky mess. He approaches and I have a bottle of lomotil in my hands and I begin to speak rapidly " Sir please, I have irritable bowel syndrome and I'm sorry I was driving so fast but I need a bathroom fast and I've got a Doctors appt. and please can I just go to the bathroom see my pills I'm not lying yada yada yada" Well he could have cared less. He just looked at me and said "liscence and registration please" and completely ignored what I had said. I asked him to please write fast so I could go to the potty and atleast he did that. You would be proud of me guys, it was a miracle but I held it together. I got on my cell phone to distact myself and told the Docs office I would be late. I busied myself looking for my registration which disappeared somewhere and I clenched my butt cheeks really hard and prayed to stay clean. Thank goodness my house was only 2 minutes away.Here is my question for all of you...should I fight this ticket? My mom says to get a note from my Doctor explaining my medical situation and present it to the judge. Has anyone tried this? Anyone with any legal experience out there? I don't want to totally humiliate myself if there's no chance in hell they will dismiss it. Let me know. Thanks Alyson


----------



## Dude (May 19, 2000)

good luck in fighting that ticket...but if you win, let us know..i'll have to try that the next time i get pulled over


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 1998)

AlysonI've almost come close to this myself and thought that I'd have to confess my urgency...however IMHO if you push the IBS thing in court I would consider that the powers at be may suggest that if your illness stricks at any time and causes you to drive 'Irrationally" then maybe they should take your license away...maybe better to just say you had 'An attack of Diahhrea" and had to get to a toilet. However do get proffesional opinion on this.Nu.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 1998)

hi allyson, sorry about your ordeal .i am sure this didnot help your ibs any. i was surfing the web the other day and i ran across something to do with asking attorneys questions. they claim they answer you i don:t know . if you would like to try just plug in your first page links when it starts up. and go down to the internet and click chat. the web chat one. then out of a list scan down to legal chat and click in [general discussion ] not in room entittled attorneys so they say. they claim an attorney will give answer to questions. you might want to try this . besides no one has to know your real name while your posting. just a suggestion. i came very close to same thing many times when i had to take herbs to go and exactly same thing -on my way to school and police car right behind me . i did make it to school bathroom on skin of teeth. and that was embarrasing enough YUK! kids and all there . i get worried every time about this exact thing. believe me with this ibs i never know and ridding on fl highways no joke. i can really feel for you and arrogance and insrnsitivity of officer. well nice having you back and board working. let usme know how you make out . ibs partner marimike and will be praying for your outcome. !


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 1998)

Alyson,My compliments on your story telling ability and humorous phrasing. Good to see the board back to "normal" (for us IBSers).Although I have had the digusting and humiliating experience of soiling myself once, I've not yet had the pleasure of the threat while talking to the law.I would agree most with Nu, and suggest that your risk of losing driving priveleges if the startegy backfires would probably over-ride any benefits that might be gained by getting the ticket excused. And, as Nu also suggested, don't take our advice, get a professional opinion on this."Good" story (?) and thanks for the laugh.Hang in...P.S. Just told my wife the story, and she said, "If you feel you gotta ######, just ######, don't speed. I'll clean the car...". What a hoot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 1998)

ROFSMPL







(rollin' on floor, $hittin' my pants laffin'.)[This message has been edited by Joyce (edited 08-28-98).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 1998)

I'm with Joyce, laughing myself silly!Sorry you had such an awful time Alyson, but thanks for sharing it. One of the funniest ibs stories I've heard!Good luck.







sass


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 1998)

Hi Alyson,I almost had an attack reading your story because I could feel every agonizing excruciating moment of your "ordeal". However, guess what? You know that show "COPS" ? I saw an episode where the cops were talking about all the lame excuses they hear everyday when they pull people over. Once cop said, "don't you hate all those people who say that they are speeding because they need a bathroom?" I screamed at the TV. This is a REAL problem FOR SOME OF US, you boob. So, I really think it is a joke out there to the cops. ugh. keep smiling though! (and I'm glad you made it to the potty..what a relief)


----------



## Tim (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Alyson,Your very situation occured here in CA about a year ago to a man who tried to take his case to court. While he didn't contest teh fact that he was speeding he felt that the officer had deliberately dragged his feet just for the pure entertainment value to him once he found out why the man had been speeding. The man tried to sue the police deparment for the humiliation he experienced. Unfortunately it really backfired on him. The judge was not sympathetic either, and unfortunately all it did in the long run was draw a lot of public attention to his "accident" and further humiliate him. I felt so sorry for the guy. It really sounds like you actually had a pretty decent officer with a reasonable amount of sensitivity, all things considered. ---Tim


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 1998)

Alyson, what a nightmare! I think the COP should be tied to a bed and given a Barium Enema on the spot!!Even holding medication in your hand should have been convincing to him. It makes me angry that someone would be so insensitive.Maybe you should have pooped in your car and given the COP a little sample for evidence!If you decide to tell the judge your story, I would certainly tell him you were experiencing a condition that is controlled by a doctor (and get a note from your doctor) and that it is NOT a permanent thing.I was excused from serving on jury duty for having IBS (just this last July). I had a note from my doctor and was excused, no questions asked. Ask your doctor for his opinion. Good luck. Chloe


----------



## D3vlin (Oct 27, 2004)

Alyson,I think you would have a good chance of at least getting a reduced fine or no points. In Maryland they have somthing called probation before judgment. I drive over 50,000 miles per year and get at least one ticket every 12-16 months. I alaways go to court and ask for probation and explain with the amount of miles I drive that somtime I don't keep track of the speed. I always get probation which is for one year. If I go a complete year without another ticket The ticket I had dosen't count. If I get another ticket they both count. If you explain your situation and back it up with medical records I would think you would have a excellent chance of at least a reduced fine with no points. With the way insurance is these days every ticket is worth fighting.One down side. You will probably have a coutroom full of people that will be listening to your explaniation. Are you ready to tell your story to all of them? Good luckMike


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 1998)

Like Chloe, I've gotten out of jury duty. In fact, I have to believe that any "veteran" "bona-fide" "self respecting" IBSer would never suffer the indignity of SITTING on a jury (I served my civic duty years ago - military, Vietnam, all that, so I openly shirk this jury business).But I still think, alyson, you're risking your driving priveleges if you pursue the IBS defense. Again, go see a lawyer (maybe a sympathetic one with IBS who can find you a judge with IBS...??).Hang in...


----------



## TERIO (Jan 1, 1999)

Gosh that was a funny story. But I know itwasn't funny at the time. We all have tolaugh about stuff like this (with our fellowIBSers) of course. others will not understand. I don't think you can fight thatticket. Just look at how the world viewsthese kinds of problems already. Save faceand pay. Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 1998)

Thanks everyone for your words of encouragement and advice. I still have not decided what to do about the ticket yet but will let you guys know. We have a family friend who is a lawyer and I will ask his advice. Luckily, here in Ca. I can opt to pay the ticket and attend traffic school and this will not appear on my record. Has anyone ever heard of traffic school on the net? Please let me know. A


----------



## Diane (Feb 16, 2002)

What fun to hear your story - I can't tell you how many times that exact scenario has gone through my mind as I'm speeding home during an attack. I've always wondered how a policeman would respond to a plea of IBS. I hope it doesn't happen to me but I have a feeling eventually it will. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charles Hawking Dawking (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Alyson.

I also had a similar run in with the law while my stomach was causing me problems. Not pleasant at all!

Hope you're able to get the ticket revoked in court!

Charles.


----------



## someone (7 mo ago)

A while ago here in SG a guy was arrested by the police for going 180km/h(112mph)on a 80-90km/h(50-56mph) highway(speed limit varies)apparently he also ran 2 red lights, drove on the wrong side of the road for a bit, got arrested, and s--- his pants while the police pulled him over. He had IBS, but the judge decided it wasn't enough of an excuse.He got jail, ban from driving for a period of time, and fined.I'll leave a link to the story below.








Jail, driving ban for man who sped while looking for a toilet, sparking police chase


SINGAPORE — He was driving along an expressway in the early hours of the morning when his stomach started to ache.




www.todayonline.com


----------

